# πολίτικη σαλάτα



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2014)

Θα μεταφράζατε το "πολίτικη"; Ή θα το αφήνατε αμετάφραστο; Βλέπουμε και τα δύο στο γκουγκλ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Και πού να μετρήσεις τα Istanbul Salad....

Νομίζω ότι είναι θέμα πολιτικής του πελάτη και διαθέσιμου χώρου (τα περισσότερα Politiki Salad βλέπω ότι το επεξηγούν κιόλας).


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Στις περισσότερες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις προτιμώ τη μεταγραφή, που ακολουθείται (κάπως, κάπου, κάποτε) από εξήγηση.

http://books.google.gr/books?id=8KyfAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA222#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 14, 2014)

Πρόκειται για υπότιτλο σε εκπομπή μαγειρικής. Ή θα γράψω _Constantinople-style salad_ ή _politiki salad._


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 14, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Ή θα γράψω _Constantinople-style salad_ ή _politiki salad._


Διαλέγω την κουρτίνα Ένα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2014)

Να τον βάλουμε μαζί με τη «μακεδονική σαλάτα». Οι σαλάτες είναι καλό να έχουν ονόματα που θυμίζουν την πολιτικοϊστορική σαλατοποίηση.

(Φυσικά με την κουρτίνα 2.)

Αν μάλιστα το γράψεις και _*Polítiki*_, με τόνο...


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2014)

nickel said:


> Στις περισσότερες τέτοιες περιπτώσεις προτιμώ τη μεταγραφή, που ακολουθείται (κάπως, κάπου, κάποτε) από εξήγηση.
> 
> http://books.google.gr/books?id=8KyfAwAAQBAJ&pg=PA222#v=onepage&q&f=false



Αυτό.

Την κουρτίνα 2 δηλαδή, γιατί αν τη φάει ο θεατής και του αρέσει, πρέπει να ξέρει να τη ζητήσει. Κι αν ζητήσει Constantinople-style salad, φέξε του και γλίστρησε: ή θα τον κοιτάνε σαν χάννοι ή θα του πασάρουν ό,τι θέλουν. 

Αν θέλει να τη φτιάξει, να ξέρει πώς ακριβώς τη λένε για να βρει κι άλλες συνταγές, γιατί αν αναζητήσει Constantinople-style salad, θα βρει την Άρτα και τα Γιάννενα από σαλάτες. 

Στο κάτω κάτω, αυτό είναι το όνομά της. 
Αν τη λέγαν Αλεξάνδρα, θα τη μεταφράζαμε «ανδροαπωθητική», male-repelling, ή «ανδροπροστατευτική», male-protecting;  Αλλιώς, να μεταφράζουμε και τις μελιτζάνες παπουτσάκια: little eggplant shoes. Κι άμα βρείτε μελιτζανάκι να τα φορέσει...

Με το ντρέσινγκ του τόνου.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2014)

Αν δεν είχε «πολίτικη» και είχε αθηναϊκή σαλάτα, τι θα γράφατε; Athinaiki?
 Μη χειρότερα...

Κουρτίνα Α δαγκωτό.

Παλιότερα, προτού κυριαρχήσει ως διεθνής γλώσσα η αγγλική, θα την έλεγαν Salade de Constantinople ή à la Constantinople.


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Πρόκειται για υπότιτλο σε εκπομπή μαγειρικής. Ή θα γράψω _Constantinople-style salad_ ή _politiki salad._



Η θεία Γκούγκλα λέει:

"Constantinople style salad": 6 (δύο φορές εδώ και τετραπλή σε ένα βιβλίο Βέφας)

"Politiki salad": 168, από γκουρμέδες* μέχρι τον Μπάρμπα Στάθη.

Ακούστε την:






Το ντρέσινγκ του τόνου που λέγαμε. 

* Οι λιγόψυχοι να μην πατήσουν στο λίνκι της γκουρμεδιάς, γιατί περιγράφει πασχαλινό τραπέζι, με φωτογραφίες. Εγώ την πάτησα.


----------



## Alexandra (Oct 15, 2014)

Έχει πλάκα που τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών μοιάζουν ακαταμάχητα!


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Η μακεδονική, η ρώσικη ή η αθηναϊκή σαλάτα δεν έχουν, φαίνεται, ανάγκη να μεταγραφούν όπως το τζατζίκι ή η μελιτζανοσαλάτα (melitzanosalata και όχι eggplant salad ή aubergine salad). Στην περίπτωση της πολίτικης, επειδή υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα Constantinople - Istanbul, αλλά και επειδή η ίδια η λέξη δεν είναι η άμεσα αντίστοιχη (από το Russian πας αμέσως στο Ρώσικη, από το Constantinople-style δεν πας αμέσως στο «πολίτικη») θεωρώ ασφαλέστερη τη μεταγραφή. Αυτό ίσως σκέφτηκαν και όσοι έχουν καθιερώσει τη μεταγραφή.


----------



## nickel (Oct 15, 2014)

Να πούμε κι αυτό που κυκλοφορεί για την *πολίτικη κουζίνα*: *Constantinople cuisine*.

(Και δεν έχει σχέση με την ταινία: http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/Πολίτικη_κουζίνα_(ταινία) )


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2014)

...
Μια που είπες για την ταινία, πάμε μια βόλτα στην αγορά για τα σαλατικά:

Η αγορά - Ευανθία Ρεμπούτσικα






Εκτός αν έχει κανείς μποστάνι. 



Alexandra said:


> Έχει πλάκα που τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών μοιάζουν ακαταμάχητα!



Τα 'χουν αυτά τέτοιες ονομασίες, φορτισμένες. Πού να πιάσουμε και τη μακεδονική... 
Μακεδονική «μακεδονική», εκ Φιλίππων ή εξ Αμφιπόλεως (χε χε), ή θα μας προκύψει και καμιά φυρομίτικη; Τουρλού σαλάτα.


----------



## SBE (Oct 15, 2014)

Oι αγγινάρες α λα πολίτα σε ποια κατηγορία πέφτουν;


----------



## StellaP (Oct 15, 2014)

Εγώ πάντως αν διάβαζα Constantinople-style salad στο μυαλό μου δεν θα ερχόταν η πολίτικη σαλάτα. Θα νόμιζα ότι είναι άλλου είδους σαλάτα.


----------



## Earion (Oct 15, 2014)

Alexandra said:


> Έχει πλάκα που τα επιχειρήματα και των δύο πλευρών μοιάζουν ακαταμάχητα!


 
Νά μια περίπτωση στην οποία ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω καθόλου τη λογική της άλλης πλευράς.



nickel said:


> Η μακεδονική, η ρώσικη ή η αθηναϊκή σαλάτα δεν έχουν, φαίνεται, ανάγκη να μεταγραφούν όπως το τζατζίκι ή η μελιτζανοσαλάτα (melitzanosalata και όχι eggplant salad ή aubergine salad).


 
Δεν είναι ίδιες οι περιπτώσεις:

Το τζατζίκι είναι ξένη λέξη (στα ελληνικά δεν λέει τίποτε). Την έχουμε πάρει αυτούσια μαζί με το πράγμα που προσδιορίζει. Γι’ αυτό απλώς τη μεταγράφουμε.

Η μελιτζανοσαλάτα είναι όρος περιγραφικός (descriptive). Δεν είναι όρος που κατονομάζει, που βάζει ταμπέλα (ascriptive). Τέτοιοι όροι (ascriptive) είναι η ρώσικη και η αθηναϊκή. 

Διαφορετική φύση, διαφορετική αντιμετώπιση.



nickel said:


> Στην περίπτωση της πολίτικης, επειδή υπάρχει και το πρόβλημα Constantinople - Istanbul


 
Τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει με το θέμα που συζητάμε η εναλλακτική ονομασία Constantinople – Istanbul; Ό,τι αντιμετώπιση θα έχει από εμάς ο όρος «πολίτικη» θα τον έχει γιατί θα ακολουθήσουμε κάποιες αρχές λειτουργίας, και οι αρχές αυτές θα είναι οι ίδιες είτε Constantinople πούμε είτε Istanbul.



nickel said:


> ... αλλά και επειδή η ίδια η λέξη δεν είναι η άμεσα αντίστοιχη (από το Russian πας αμέσως στο Ρώσικη, από το Constantinople-style δεν πας αμέσως στο «πολίτικη») θεωρώ ασφαλέστερη τη μεταγραφή.


 
Εδώ έγκειται, κατά τη γνώμη μου, το όλο ζήτημα. Δεν είναι διαφανής ο όρος «πολίτικη»; Έχει πάψει το επίθετο «πολίτικος» να παραπέμπει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη; Έχει πάψει το «Πολίτης» να σημαίνει «Κωνσταντινου-πολίτης»; Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω.

Για όσον καιρό είναι ακόμα διαφανής όρος, για όσο οι ομιλητές της νέας ελληνικής αντιλαμβάνονται το σύνδεσμο με την Κωνσταντινούπολη, οι μεταφραστές οφείλουν να μεταδίδουν αυτό το πολιτισμικό στοιχείο.



nickel said:


> Αυτό ίσως σκέφτηκαν και όσοι έχουν καθιερώσει τη μεταγραφή.


 
Δεν νομίζω. Μου φαίνεται πως αυτοί που καθιέρωσαν τη μεταγραφή απλώς βαρέθηκαν να σκεφτούν, ή /και λειτούργησαν με αίσθημα κατωτερότητας της ελληνικής απέναντι στην αγγηλική.


Υ.Γ. Αλήθεια, τον *πολίτικο* χαλβά πώς θα τον μεταφράζατε; Τον χαλβά *Φαρσάλων*;


----------



## Zazula (Oct 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> Δεν είναι διαφανής ο όρος «πολίτικη»; Έχει πάψει το επίθετο «πολίτικος» να παραπέμπει στην Κωνσταντινούπολη; Έχει πάψει το «Πολίτης» να σημαίνει «Κωνσταντινου-πολίτης»; Δεν μπορώ να το πιστέψω. Για όσον καιρό είναι ακόμα διαφανής όρος, για όσο οι ομιλητές της νέας ελληνικής αντιλαμβάνονται το σύνδεσμο με την Κωνσταντινούπολη, οι μεταφραστές οφείλουν να μεταδίδουν αυτό το πολιτισμικό στοιχείο.


Η μετάφραση γίνεται με τους όρους και τις συμβάσεις της ΓΣ, όχι της ΓΠ. Όσο λοιπόν κι αν το _πολίτικος = κωνσταντινουπολίτικος_ ισχύει στη ΓΠ, το _Constantinople-style _δεν δηλώνει το ελληνικό «πολίτικος» στη ΓΣ για σαλάτες. Επομένως μεταγραφή κττμά.


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2014)

Να με συμπαθάτε, εγώ είμαι από χωριό και τις θεωρίες δεν τις κατέχω.
Αναρωτήθηκα μόνο αν αυτή η λέξη περιέχει μια πολιτισμική πληροφορία που μπορεί να μεταβιβαστεί (translatable) στον αλλόγλωσσο με τρόπο που να την κατανοεί. Ειδάλλως του προσφέρουμε μάμπο τζάμπο.

Εν ολίγοις: αν politiki salad, τότε και politiko tsoureki και politikos halvas.
(Δεν αποκλείεται κάποιος ξένος, παρατηρητικός περί τη γλώσσα, να ρωτήσει «Μήπως αυτά τα τρία έχουν κάτι κοινό; Και γιατί ο πρώτος όρος παραλλάσσει;»)

Αν λοιπόν politiki salad,

τότε και sudzukakia smyrneika

και ασφαλώς trigona panoramatos

Let’s drink to that! Pour me a robola kefalinias and bottoms up!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2014)

Bellview triangles...


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2014)

You mean Belvedere triangles :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2014)

...
Εκεί στην Καλλιθέα, έχει κάτι καλά χάμπουργκερ σάντουιτς με κιμά στο στυλ του Αμβούργου.
Α, ναι, κι έναν Βερολινέζο θα ήθελα. Ή μήπως να φάω κανένα ημισεληνοειδές αρτοσκεύασμα;


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

Ελπίζω να γίνεται κατανοητό ότι δεν μπορούμε εύκολα να βάλουμε κανόνες σ' αυτά τα πράγματα. Εγώ προσπαθώ περισσότερο να εξηγήσω γιατί πολλοί προτιμούν να μεταγράφουν την _πολίτικη_ όπως μεταγράφουν το _τζατζίκι_ επειδή θεωρούν ότι το όνομα μετράει περισσότερο από τη μεταφραζόμενη σημασία. Όποτε έχει χρειαστεί να κρατήσω μεταγραφή που δεν αρκούσε για να δώσει νόημα, πρόσθετα από κοντά και την εξήγηση που θεωρούσα ότι θα κάλυπτε τον αναγνώστη. Αντίστοιχα, και σε τούτη την περίπτωση θα ήθελα όποιος επιλέγει το *Constantinople(-style) salad* να προσθέσει και ένα «(_polítiki_)» δίπλα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 16, 2014)

Λοιπόν αυτό μου θυμίζει όταν μετέφραζα μια συνταγή για μπακλαβά στα Ισπανικά, που ανακάλυψα έκπληκτη ότι το φύλλο κρούστας λέγεται pasta ή masa filo μεταξύ άλλων (και στα αγγλικά filo ή phyllo pastry ή dough). Παρόλο που υπάρχει το hojaldre, αν το χρησιμοποιούσα θα πήγαινε το μυαλό τους στο φύλλο που έχουν στα μέρη τους, που είναι διαφορετικό. Επίσης, αν πάνε να αγοράσουν, θα το βρουν ως filo γιατί έχει ψιλοκαθερωθεί. Οπότε filo και καθάρισα.

Όταν μιλάω όμως με φίλους και περιγράφω τη συνταγή, λέω "ένα είδος hojaldre" για να καταλάβουν οι άνθρωποι περί τίνος πρόκειται (φίλος έδιδε εις φίλον μπακλαβά με φρέσκο φύλλο, χεχε).

Κι εγώ προτιμώ το polítiki, κυρίως για να μπορούν να την παραγγείλουν στην ταβέρνα.


----------



## nickel (Oct 16, 2014)

Earion said:


> τότε και sudzukakia smyrneika



Οι συντάκτες της σχετικής σελίδας στη Wikipedia είχαν κέφια (ή ασυμφωνία σαν τη δική μας). Έτσι το λήμμα έχει πλήρως εξαγγλισμένο τίτλο και πλήρη κάλυψη των ελληνικών και τουρκικών παραλλαγών:

*Smyrna meatballs*

*Soutzoukakia (smyrneika/politika)* (Greek: *σουτζουκάκια (σμυρνέικα/πολίτικα)*) or *İzmir köfte* is a Greek and Turkish dish of spicy oblong kofte with [...] 

The Turkish name *İzmir köfte* straight-forwardly means köfte from İzmir (the former Smyrna).

The Greek name *σουτζουκάκια σμυρνέικα/πολίτικα* literally means spicy little sausages (Turkish sucuk + Greek diminutive -άκι) from Smyrna/Constantinople. [...]

Alternative names: Tabriz kofta​
Άμα οι άνθρωποι είναι λαρζ!


----------



## AoratiMelani (Oct 17, 2014)

Ωραία όλ' αυτά, το πρόβλημα προκύπτει όταν έχεις να μεταφράσεις τίτλο / υπότιτλο / ετικέτα / οτιδήποτε με περιορισμένο χώρο.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 17, 2014)

Έχουμε τουλάχιστον χώρο για εισαγωγικά; Να τη γράψουμε Salad "Politiki" και να αποφύγουμε τα παρεπόμενα από τον επιθετικό περιορισμό και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα της λέξης; 

Σιγά βέβαια που θα καταλάβει κανένας στην Ελλάδα αν του ζητήσουν «πολαϊτάικαϊ σάλατ» (ισχυρίζομαι ότι κάθε ιθαγενής κάτι θα καταλάβει από το «κονσταντινόπλ σάλατ»), αλλά λέμε τώρα, αν επιμένετε.


----------



## nickel (Oct 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Σιγά βέβαια που θα καταλάβει κανένας στην Ελλάδα αν του ζητήσουν «πολαϊτάικαϊ σάλατ» (ισχυρίζομαι ότι κάθε ιθαγενής κάτι θα καταλάβει από το «κονσταντινόπλ σάλατ»), αλλά λέμε τώρα, αν επιμένετε.



Αν οι Αγγλοσάξονες (οι μόνοι που βλέπουν i και μπορεί να θελήσουν να το κάνουν μακρό) δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι όλα τα i που βλέπουν στην Ελλάδα σε ταμπέλες μαγαζιών ή της τροχαίας προφέρονται [ι], θα έχουν σοβαρό πρόβλημα που υπερβαίνει κατά πολύ το πρόβλημα της πολίτικης.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Έχουμε τουλάχιστον χώρο για εισαγωγικά; Να τη γράψουμε Salad "Politiki" και να αποφύγουμε τα παρεπόμενα από τον επιθετικό περιορισμό και τα συμπαρομαρτούντα της λέξης;
> 
> Σιγά βέβαια που θα καταλάβει κανένας στην Ελλάδα αν του ζητήσουν «πολαϊτάικαϊ σάλατ» (ισχυρίζομαι ότι κάθε ιθαγενής κάτι θα καταλάβει από το «κονσταντινόπλ σάλατ»), αλλά λέμε τώρα, αν επιμένετε.



Στα πιο προσεγμένα ευρήματα, τη γράφουν "Politiki" salad. Και νομίζω πως με τον τονισμό στο polí και την ύπαρξη του souvlaki, tzatziki κ.τ.τ., όσο να 'ναι θα οδηγηθεί στο σωστό ο αναγνώστης. 

Όσο για τον θεατή του βίντεο που συζητάμε εδώ, αυτός θα το ακούσει ολοκάθαρα και θα μάθει να το λέει. Άμα το δει και γραμμένο στον υπότιτλο, έρχεται και δένει και καταχωρείται εύκολα στο προσωπικό του λεξικό. Άσε που φαντάζομαι ότι, την ώρα που φτιάχνει τη σαλάτα η κυρία και τη γαρνίρει με τα κοσμητικούλια της και τα μελωματάκια της, όλο και κάπου θα μιλήσει για την προέλευσή της από την Κωνσταντινούπολη, θα δίνει δηλαδή και το λήμμα και τον ορισμό του, την εξήγηση που όλοι θέλουμε να μάθει ο θεατής, απλά και μόνο διαφωνούμε στον τρόπο σερβιρίσματος ή ίσως στη σειρά των πιάτων: πρώτα το όνομα και μετά η εξήγηση, on the side, ή η εξήγηση σαν όνομα και γαρνιτούρα γιοκ;

Στο ότι κάθε ιθαγενής κάτι θα καταλάβει από το «κονσταντινόπλ στάιλ σάλαντ» δεν ποντάρω και πολύ, γιατί άντε να συνδέσει έτσι εύκολα ο κάθε σερβιτόρος που πιθανόν να ξέρει αγγλικά καμακιού και κράχτη μόνο («Γουέλκαμ! Γουι χαβ γκριν μπινς, γκρικ σαλάτ, μουσάκα, σουβλάκι, γουι χαβ γκρικ ντάνσιζ, δις γουέι, πλιζ!») το «κονσταντινόπλ» με την Κωνσταντινούπολη, την Πόλη και την πολίτικη.

Anyway, It's Istanbul, not Constantinople.


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2015)

...
Αυτή η λύση πώς μας ξέφυγε; 







Σίτιζενς σάλαντ. Γιατί, καλύτερος είναι ο Καίσαρας με τη Σίζαρς του;


----------



## SBE (Jan 24, 2015)

Θα μπορούσε να περιγράφει και τις εκλογικές αναμετρήσεις: σαλάτα πολιτών.


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2021)

I have a apolitical blues
And it's the meanest blues of them all
I don't care if you're a salad dressing
I just don't want to take no calls


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2022)

Με τα κρεμμυδάκια θα τον προτιμούσα, αλλά τεσπά.


----------



## Zazula (May 15, 2022)

Με την ευκαιρία επιβεβαίωσα κι ότι σήμερα θα έλεγα στον Earion ακριβώς τα ίδια που 'χα γράψει και τότε: https://www.lexilogia.gr/threads/πολίτικη-σαλάτα.15387/#post-229227 

ΥΓ Εντωμεταξύ επειδή λόγω της αστικής σου παράδοσης, Earion, φαίνεσαι λάτρης τής αθηναϊκής να σου πω πως εγώ ποτέ δεν το είχα ακούσει πρωτύτερα σε σύμφραση με τη λ. σαλάτα, διότι το λέγαμε «ψάρι αθηναϊκή», σκέτο. (Το οποίο δίνει και ευρήματα fish athinaiki: https://www.google.com/search?q=athinaiki+fish )


----------

